

The Geek-Kings of Smut - blantonl
http://nymag.com/news/features/70985/index1.html

======
mehwoot
Good article, but I call bullshit on this- " Ten years ago, total daily adult-
site traffic averaged less than 1 million unique visitors—on the entire
Internet".

Really? Really? Only 1 million people on the planet viewed porn on the
internet every day circa 2000? No way I believe that. According to
<http://www.internetworldstats.com/stats.htm>, there were around 360 million
internet users in Decemeber 2000. So of the people who used the internet, only
~0.3% viewed pornography on any given day?

~~~
haardvark
I work in the adult industry as a software developer. This article is very,
very accurate. And that statistic you have problems with is also true. In 2000
most people were downloading base64-encoded porn from newsgroups or JPGs from
modem-based BBSes that hosted multiple adult CDs. Danni's Hard Drive was one
of the first adult sites on the web. It got so popular that it created a
payment processor called DHD Media, which mostly handles adult membership
payments. But like an aging porn star, they're pretty useless now.

~~~
mehwoot
Do you have a source for the statistic? I'd like to see it.

